# When a GSD isnt a GSD



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I love this. These guys have a female GSD, who is also for sale it appears, however It doent quite look like a GSD.....
http://regalshepherds.com/females.html
Full site address http://regalshepherds.com/index.html


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I love this. These guys have a female GSD, who is also for sale it appears, however It doent quite look like a GSD.....
> http://regalshepherds.com/females.html
> Full site address http://regalshepherds.com/index.html



No really guys, it's a working line GSD.

http://www.lolcat.net/d/2239-2/party_hard_cat.gif


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure what to make of the slob they don't seem to have much shame.:lol:
Pigment certainly isn't a concern with there stock


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Isn't that what they call a red sable? I've seen photos of GSD's before with the same coloring as a Malinois, and they had a name for that color, I"m pretty sure they called it sable but where the dog would have been black tipped on the hairs it was red/fawn tipped instead.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Isn't that what they call a red sable? I've seen photos of GSD's before with the same coloring as a Malinois, and they had a name for that color, I"m pretty sure they called it sable but where the dog would have been black tipped on the hairs it was red/fawn tipped instead.



Call that dog what you want, I call it a pork chop.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow. She's well fed.

I think you're right, Kadi. I'm going to guess she'd be considered a red sable with no blackening. She has the mask. Her father was a red or black sable (can't tell from the two pics I saw). Can't find a pic of the mother but her father was a bi-color. Then I got bored and stopped looking. 

But then again, I suck at the whole GSD color thing!! I think I need to go feed my dog. He's obviously underfed.

Laura


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If it has the drives needed, good hips and health, I'd take it. I run a working dog unit, I don't measure a dog's worth by his/her pedigree.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> If it has the drives needed, good hips and health, I'd take it. I run a working dog unit, I don't measure a dog's worth by his/her pedigree.
> 
> DFrost


Well then I think you both may be spending to much time at the Dunkin Donuts if your not seeing what I'm seeing:lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

All I see is a still photo of a chunky dog. That doesn't tell me anything other than it needs exercise. If there is a video I didn't see that.

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I call it a pork chop.


Some good exercise and conditioning and I bet she would be nice looking....although the above remark made me laugh.....:mrgreen: 

She has a nice look in her eye and a cool face.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope this thread dies soon! [-o< Yawn!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I know the breeder of the female, and hes a GSD guy so I dont think anything funny has gone on with her. But it is interesting that while GSD's and Malis are different breeds you can see how they can throw something similar even after all these years. Its like when you get a Mali pop out with a GSD saddle, yet it is a pedigreed Mali.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I would be hard pressed to believe that this female is a GSD. Sorry

This has nothing to do with her working, pound dogs can work.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Apparently this breeding produced more than one that looks like a mali in coloring. http://www.regalshepherds.com/forsale.html

Certainly none of this person's dogs are going without groceries. Maybe that's why they charge so much for them - they have to make up for all the money they've lost on food! :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is a different picture of Regalhaus Vogue on PDB:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/576133.html

I do still see a lot of what looks to me like Mali, but I don't think there is a damn thing in the world wrong with that either!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a neighbor when I was a kid that had a female looked just like this...funny she was showline though, just no saddle. 

Breeder has dogs from Belg and Netherlands, it may have some Mal in it back there somewhere. Who really cares anyway? 

Please just don't tell me Obama is going to address this next on TV! :-$


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Apparently this breeding produced more than one that looks like a mali in coloring. http://www.regalshepherds.com/forsale.html
> 
> Certainly none of this person's dogs are going without groceries. Maybe that's why they charge so much for them - they have to make up for all the money they've lost on food! :lol:


 
Maybe they charge by the Pound? :lol:


----------

